# rech solution integration iphone ipad



## TRN (21 Février 2011)

bonjour

trop fan de MAC et a la maison
2 iphone, 2 ipad, ipod nano voir....

et je fait construire...

Imagines solution ou dans ma salle de bain ou autre piece je pourais poser mon ipade sur son socle et la connectique me permettrai alimentation mais ausi piloter des HP encastrer dans les mur ou plafond

suis je clair ?

Donc,  installe enceintes encastrés.. un petit ampli
une sorte de doc integre a la maison

des idees ? des pistes?  je trouve pas la solution sur le marché

merci a vous


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

Ça vous arrive de faire des phrases complètes de temps en temps ? 
Vous pouvez utiliser un AirPort Express, qui vous permet d'envoyer, de diffuser la musique de votre iPad vers une chaine hi-fi ou à des enceintes avec AirTunes.

Lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/

amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## TRN (21 Février 2011)

bonjour

merci pour a reponse mais effectivement je n'ai pas du etre suffisament clair...

Voila, aimerai quand je rentre dans ma sale de bain ou ma cuisine, ou chambre

mettre mon iphone ou ipad sur un support de la piece
et avoir la musique diffuser dans des enceintes encastrées...

Ne veux avoir de chaines sofistiqués dans chaque piece...

Juste un dock et enceinte encastres dans le plafond

Voyez vous ou pas mon besoin ?

cdlt


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Il nous faudrait plus de détails sur votre installation pour vous donner des informations précis.

Dans l'hypothèse que vos haut-parleurs encastrés dans le mur (ou plafond) sont tous reliés les uns aux autres dans toutes les pièces, il vous suffira de brancher le système sonore au mini-jack audio 3,5 mm de l'AirPort Express.
Vous pouvez ainsi connecter votre iPad ou iPhone à l'Airport via le wifi de l'appareil, vous diffuserez ainsi la musique où que vous soyez dans la maison dans toutes les pièces.

lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/features/airtunes.html

Si l'installation sonore est indépendante dans chaque pièce, utiliser un Dock iPad et iPhone reliés aux HP via la prise Jack.

Lien Dock iPad : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC360ZM/A#overview
Lien Dock iPhone 3G(S) : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB484G/A

J'espère avoir été précis


----------

